# Hanimex to Nikon D40? Please, HELP!



## alessandralove (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi, sorry if this sounds dumb or I'm missing an obvious point or something.

I was snooping around in my basement and just found three old Pentax manual cameras from the 80's and some wicked lenses for it. I own a Nikon D40, and there was one particular lens that I was interested it. I know you can buy adapter rings, and this lens was a Hanimex Automatic Zoom C-MACRO 1:4.5 f=80-200mm... (It said this on the cap and ring.) Please, tell me if I can use this with my camera, and if so, what type of adapter ring? Thank you so much! :heart:


----------



## catalystica (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, did you ever find out if they can be converted?!


----------

